# 39 Hawthorne twin bar Zep/CWC



## Kickstand3 (Mar 6, 2020)

So here my next victim


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 6, 2020)

@39zep


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 15, 2020)

Ok as you Can see there’s a lot more going on with these Twinn Zeps tanks than a couple of screws like most Pre War bikes


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 15, 2020)

Real glass they are beautiful


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 15, 2020)

Kickstand3 said:


> Real glass they are beautiful




Oops


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 15, 2020)

So here I go ! I especially want to thank @zep39 for his help after all he’s the true king of Twin Zeps


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 19, 2020)

Ooooh @39zep where are you  
All media blasted down. Iv got it locked down for now next to my toilet paper  . Lol


----------



## 39zep (Mar 19, 2020)

Please let me know what you need. I’ll email fender patterns later today. Looks great!


----------



## JLF (Mar 19, 2020)

Nice project bike!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 4, 2021)

A little at a time , been working on this a few years now.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 6, 2022)

So it been awhile sense , this one moved along. Only now I got everything I need for a complete bike. Took the frame out for a little sunshine, the next pic is where I did a little color sanding. Really smooth there, still got a lot of patience for a strong finish


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 27, 2022)

Color sanding from fender so I can remove the tape without removing the paint needed


----------

